
"Chuck Norris"-ing code - staunch
http://perlmonks.org/?node_id=702200
======
pchristensen
The article was so-so, but these are worth the price of admission:

\- The system works because Chuck Norris tells it to work

\- Chuck Norris doesn't need a test suite. The test suite needs Chuck Norris.

\- CPUs run faster to get away from Chuck Norris

\- Chuck Norris normalizes all schema just by inserting random data

\- Chuck Norris can compile syntax errors

\- Packets travel faster than the speed of light for Chuck Norris, but he can
still catch them

\- Chuck Norris has Internet 3

\- Check Norris can parse invalid XML

\- Chuck Norris can break Moore's Law

\- Chuck Norris's brain is his revision control, and it works better than git

------
stcredzero
I used to do consulting like this for a Smalltalk vendor. It's spot-on in its
description of the short-sightedness of many shops.

